# [SOLVED] RAN ONLINE: after clicking &quot;start&quot; nothing happens.



## straydoll (Jul 5, 2009)

here's my screenshot:










what's the possible reasons behind my problem?

after clicking 'start', nothing really happens.

the gameguard dont show up..

i reinstalled the game 4x already..

but i still have the same problem..

i already checked on my firewall and it is not blocked. .

--> this all started when my google chrome crashed..

can anybody help me with this problem?

www.e-games.com.ph tech support doesn't seem to care with regards this matter.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: RAN ONLINE: after clicking "start" nothing happens.*

Hi straydoll, are you running any sort of Anti-Virus software? If you are, make sure that the Anti-Virus isn't blocking the game.


----------



## fej2008 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: RAN ONLINE: after clicking "start" nothing happens.*

Try disabling all of your security programs (antivirus, firewalls, antispyware) then run the game again. And is this happening on RAN only? what about other games in your computer?


----------



## straydoll (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: RAN ONLINE: after clicking "start" nothing happens.*

hi.

i am using avg v8. :wink:

i already tried everything.. the disabling of firewall and anti virus..

reinstalling the gameguard and stuffs. but it was all the same..

the problem didn't just occur in ran.. bat also in audition and grand chase.. 3 games with gameguards.

..

anyway, i just like to inform you guys that my games are ok now..

after i reformated my pc. :grin: i dont have any choice..

thank you so much for your replies. ray:


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: RAN ONLINE: after clicking "start" nothing happens.*

Ok, mark the thread as solved if the problems are fixed.


----------

